# Quick question for D Slot



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering if you could help me come up with ideas on a 4 lane setup using tyco track and all 9 and 12 inch turns. I'm not sure if I want overpasses again, I've learned a lot from the first track I did. I could add a little to the 36x80 door if need be. Just in your spare time could you come up with some ideas? The only other thing I can do is unscrew all the track and try some on my own.......Problem is the kids just won some new AW T-Jets on ebay and I think they would not be too happy if Dad started dismantling the track. Thanks, Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I would think building a four laner on a board which is only 36" wide, using only 9" and 12" curves, is basically impossible. Figure that a 180 degree turn using 12" curves is 24" wide. Doesn't give you much wiggle room left.

When you want to do a four lane layout in that small a space, using 6" curves almost becomes a necessity.

Joe


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

rideinstile said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you could help me come up with ideas on a 4 lane setup using tyco track and all 9 and 12 inch turns. I'm not sure if I want overpasses again, I've learned a lot from the first track I did. I could add a little to the 36x80 door if need be.


Dave,
I'm glad to do what I can for you, but I'm afraid that's not much. There is just very little you can do with that small a table, if you won't go to a tighter curve than 9"/12". Here are two suggestions (first two illustrations), but even then I had to push the envelope on length, width or both to get anything more interesting than an oval.

If you want any track complexity in that space, you'll have to break down and get some 6"R curves, and also a few 15" R curves, Then you can nest a 6"/9" curve inside a 12"/15" and begin to get some complexity. (Third Illustration).

Tyco hasn't made any 6" curves in many years, but there are some aftermarket 6" 1/8R curves that are identical to the Tyco system. I believe Joe (Grand Cheapskate) has something to do with them. If not, I'll bet he can steer you to someone who carries them.

If you want to design courses without tearing down your track, there are several track-planning softwares available on the web. *Railmodeller* is the one I know for the Macintosh. I'm sure one of the forum members can guide you to a free one for the PC.

Good luck.

-- D


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow those are some great ideas, I'm thinking of adding a little bit onto the door, not much because of space, but I could probably find a way to add a few inches, you're absolutely right about needing 6 inch tracks, it would make things much more interesting. I'm going to look into software for desiging layouts. I really like the way your layouts come out. I don't have a mac though. Thanks again for the suggestions!!! I really appreciate it. :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

The paper clip also works with 9"/12" on a 36" wide board with an overpass at the end...you can do 4 lanes in tyco...

I'll try and work up one...


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

I found one, it's two tracks down from the Tuckaway 25 on the web site. I downloaded I think it's the Ultimate racing program it it works good, just have to get used to it. I really wish I could come up with some room for a bigger track. Thanks again for all the help and input, I really do appreciate it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

So, I'm looking again and that third track on the right with the 15" turns and 6" turns really looks good. The kids like it too. We're sticking with the fig 8 w/ overpass for now, but I'm thinking level track for the future. Thanks again. Dave :thumbsup:


----------

